# Fish ID?



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Initial thought was a blue runner. It looks like a cross between an amberjack and a wahoo with two blue lines down the side.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I caught one of those a few years back. Took me forever to figure out what it was, now I’ve forgotten again. Supposedly very tasty and legal to keep


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rainbow Runner.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

That’s it!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DreamWeaver21 said:


> Rainbow Runner.


X2

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty fish!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep 
Marlin Candy...........
Rainbow runner.
Sometimes there is a more pronounced yellow stripe as well.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Cool fish. Let us know how it tastes if you ate it


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on identification.
not a bad pan fried filet.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Shark Sugar said:


> Cool fish. Let us know how it tastes if you ate it


It ate well. I like it better than mackerel.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Caught a ton of those when I was down in Panama. Great fight on light tackle or a fly rod.


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

They school and feed like AJs, where there is one, there's usually many more. Great fighting fish and taste delicious, better than mackerel and AJ IMO.


----------

